# Water Pump Leak



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I noticed last time I was out that the pump would run briefly when no water was being drained (like a mind of its own). I have a small accumilator so it must have lost pressure and the volume to do so. I checked under the fridge and found the flange of the water pump dripping. I had this once before but was able to tighten the flange and stop the drip. Now this time I find its still tight but dripping again.

If I take it off am I likely able to fix the leak? or should I consider getting a new pump and doing it all at once. I don't have the luxury of having it by my house so I have limited time to work on it. Does the pump have a gasket in that flange? It does'nt appear so from what I can see.

Any suggestions

David


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cheap and easy first.

Take it apart and clean everything. Put it back together and then see what happens.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Really it depends on your mechanical ability. If you can put together toys and furniture from a box then you can remove the pump and bring it home and take it apart more and clean it like Andy said. It's small and not alot of parts. I know I say it's simple because I used to take apart missiles and bombs so it's not hard to me. But if your an accountant or lawyer or something it may be hard, as anything related to those fields would be hard for me but easy for you.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I"m with CamperAndy. If there is a o-ring between the flange and the pump I would lube it up with a food grade Silicone
Lubricant . James


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> Really it depends on your mechanical ability.....But if your an accountant or lawyer or something it may be hard, as anything related to those fields would be hard for me but easy for you.


Hey that's pretty funny ...

Not funny HA HA ...

but funny as in -- what the heck are you talking about -- "if your attorney or lawyer or something it may be hard" !!!!

Dude -- you must be on CRACK!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can t stop laughing Ghosty









FUNNY...YES


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh no...Ghosty is feeling punchy today.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

It was an attempt to be polite to those that are not mechanical. I guess people with regard to others would understand.

Also, way to take the post out of context in your quote


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> I"m with CamperAndy. If there is a o-ring between the flange and the pump I would lube it up with a food grade Silicone
> Lubricant . James


 Do you know if there is an O ring? I just want to be prepared when I take it appart for anything that might go wrong. If I don't have a pump I am in trouble because I mostly use the tank. We are due to go out next week so I will get it home and take it off and see what I find. Just hope I don't mess anything up before we go.

Thanks all for the comments especially the "punchy ones"


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I wasn't going to comment because I would say the same as others - take it apart. Sometimes things just have to be reseated and they are fine.

I jumped in because I wanted to hijack the thread just a bit (and if it's inappropriate, oh well, too late and I'm sorry. Mods, feel free to remove it or chastise me).

I think this is an excellent example of how things can go awry in a post. Ya see, I know that Ghosty is a lawyer and he has a good sense of humor. I was absolutely positive his response was humorous (or at least as humorous as a lawyer can be







- see, we all try







). But others may not be familiar with Ghosty and take it the wrong way. And I may be way off too - maybe he was upset by it. You see, we can't REALLY know the intent of four written sentences.

That's why I think it's important for everyone to be a bit less thin-skinned and don't let the hackles raise on the backs of our necks. This is a great place to get advice and have fun banter. This thread is an example of how the two can be combined - at least I think so.

Back to the regularly scheduled program. Often, just taking things apart and reseating them works wonders - in plumbing and in electrical work. Just unplugging a flat bladed plug connector thingy on the water heater can scratch off the oxidation and get things running again. So that's how I always start - I just take it apart and put it back together - usually works.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty was just having a little light hearted fun as were myself and Oregon Camper. One of the easiest ways to judge is as simple as looking at the post counts of the people. Large post counts will usually tell you there are frienships involved. More often than not there could be an inside joke or a long standing and running joke that someone fairly new might not be aware of that history. Sometimes long time members forget that everyone might not see it that way.

John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm a plumber by trade and we also have those stereotypes. If I was offended every time I had to hear the (butt crack) joke. Then I will ask If they know how much it will cost for me to fix there problem. Then I LOL. James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> I"m with CamperAndy. If there is a o-ring between the flange and the pump I would lube it up with a food grade Silicone
> Lubricant . James


 Do you know if there is an O ring? I just want to be prepared when I take it appart for anything that might go wrong. If I don't have a pump I am in trouble because I mostly use the tank. We are due to go out next week so I will get it home and take it off and see what I find. Just hope I don't mess anything up before we go.

Thanks all for the comments especially the "punchy ones"
[/quote]
If you post the make and model of your pump, I'll try to find a parts brakedown. James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a parts brakedown for a shurflo 2088-422-144 http://www.shurflo.com/pages/RV/rv_product...r12_repair.html . James


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Dude -- you must be on CRACK!!!


I have a sense of humor and I am thick skinned but it was the above comment that in my opinion went too far. I was just trying to help and give confidence. Sometimes people think things are easy when in fact they may be very difficult for others. So when you say something is easy and the other person thinks it's hard it may make them feel stupid. I was just trying to avoid that.

But in this case, I feel like I have been the one insulted which is ironic seeing how I was trying to avoid insulting anyone else.

I also don't mean to hijack but I think the original poster has gotten what he was looking for but just in case I want to apologize to him for the hijack.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Here is a parts brakedown for a shurflo 2088-422-144 http://www.shurflo.com/pages/RV/rv_product...r12_repair.html . James


Gareths Dad

Thaks for the parts explosion list. I would say from what I could see that the leak was between 1 and 3. I am not sure what 2 is. Looks like it might be the seal. When I think about this I think that it is possible it got frozen last year when it we cold and I had not done the winterizing yet. It may have distorted something and thats where the weep is from. I'll take a look next week.

Thanks for the diagram. It gives me more info before I take a look.


----------

